# /dev/ttyUSB0 mittels C ansprechen



## diabolus (27. Oktober 2010)

Mahlzeit!

Ich versuche gerade das interne Modem von meinem NetBook über C anzusprechen. Generell geht das auch ich öffne es mit

modem = open("/dev/ttyUSB0", 0_WDRD);

sende ein Kommando mit

write(modem, komm, strlen(komm));

und empfange dann mit

ende = read(modem, res, 1024);
res[ende] = '\0';


Das komische ist nur, bei der Eingabe des Kommandos AT müsste ein OK zurück kommen. Es kommt aber nur AT zurück. Was übrigens für alles gilt was ich sende.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Ich habe bei minicom in den Code geguckt, aber mit der Ausdrucksweise des Entwicklers komme ich irgendwie nicht ganz klar, d.h. damit wann er zum COM schreibt und wann zum Terminal. 

Bin leicht ratlos.


----------

